# YouTube slot racing video



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

I finally opened an account at YouTube.com and submitted a digital video clip of slot car racing I put together back in 2003. The slot racing itself goes back to 1996, when we raced until late on Friday nights while drinking beer. I mixed it up with some historic F1 racing and a soundtrack from Tommy Lee. Pretty funny:  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RRRCcKF3b7Q

-Scott


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Cool clip dude!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Awesome clip!!! You got a beautiful layout!!! 


Wes


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

COOL VIDEO!!
and Vargo Speedway has always been one of my fav landscaped track I saw around the web


----------



## Manning (Mar 2, 2004)

Do you guys "salute" each other like the 1:1 driver did when one runs another off the track? :thumbsup:


----------



## Zelda84 (Aug 15, 2006)

zanza said:


> COOL VIDEO!!
> and Vargo Speedway has always been one of my fav landscaped track I saw around the web


Do you have any photo's of you layout? 

I LOVE IT!!!!! :roll:   

I think I would completely redesign my layout to have something similar.

Do you have a layout plan?

Thanks!!!


----------



## Zelda84 (Aug 15, 2006)

Actually never mind, I found your web site. Checking things out now. Looks pretty cool!!!


----------



## Zelda84 (Aug 15, 2006)

Now if I just knock out one wall......

Do you think the wife would notice if one of the corners went around the toilet?


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Thanks for the comments.  

The track is now 16 years old! The website is pretty old. Here are some other links to photos with comments when we cut the track apart to move it in 2004: (They are listed in reverse order.)

"The Move":
http://www.planetofspeed.net/PhotoPost/showgallery.php?cat=3010

"The Rebuild":
http://www.planetofspeed.net/PhotoPost/showgallery.php?cat=3012

I hope to get back to remodeling the landscaping and a general overhaul of things this fall/winter. The track runs but has been mostly sitting idle for the past 2 years since I moved.

-Scott


----------



## TGtycopro (Jun 1, 2006)

That was A Fun Diversion Scott...........Thanks for sharing .
Looked like ya'll were having WAY TOO MUCH FUN!!!!! 

I must admit.......I like your new Layout Space FAR better though, Bet you do too!


----------



## hoslotfrance (Mar 6, 2006)

Vargo speedway is one of my favourite track !  

It's definitely in my links page... :thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Scott,
She still looks great! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------

